# Hardly strictly buddies



## Vixious (Aug 26, 2011)

Im in SOCAL near LA, and im going to hardly strictly sep 29-oct 2, im looking for either crashspace in SF, or , which may be way more fun, just campin buddies, last year the park was easy as hell to crash in, either way, if youre comin up from my area, or can meet up somewhere north, im down for anything, i have friends there but they get to have their own fun at the house they found. I dont wanna sleep in the park alone again, so yeah, hit me up if youre going up and are camping or may have floor space.


----------

